# 2002 pontiac gp



## black3333 (Oct 12, 2009)

i cant get my ignition switch to go to off position any ideas?,


----------



## UpComingBuilder (Dec 9, 2008)

I think If your talking about ur key not going all the way back to get ur key out the same thing happened to my 2001 grand prix.

My mechanic took the cap off under the steering wheel, so when I take my key out I have to press a button.


----------



## SELLC (Oct 11, 2009)

If your key wont come out of the ignition it can be one of a few diffrent things. Depending on if its a manual transmission will dictate if there is a button to remove it (usually located near the ignition where the key goes).

Another problem can be that the gear selector or PRNDL is not in park. If its not in park the key wont come out.

There is also a brake safety interlock built into these cars that can go hay-wire. The brake saftey interlock is a solinoid that will not allow the vehicle to come out of gear unless the brake is applied and ignition is on.

Worse case the ignition cylinder is bad, and will not release the key.

Try running thru the gears and making sure its all the way in park. Also turn the steering wheel from side to side, see if that makes a diffrence.


----------



## norm58 (Aug 27, 2008)

The problem is a switch on the shifter that is bad. It happened on my sons 01 GP. Only wat to get the switch is a shifter asembly. Look on ebay or used.


----------

